# need help with fluid change on a Sportsman 800



## lifted_sportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 2007 Sportsman 800 deluxe. It is NOT the X2 model. I changed all the fluids and I'm not sure what the rear diff holds exactly. In typical Polaris fashion...their printed info is shoty at times. I downloaded the manual from this site and also have an original oem hard copy. Both skip over the rear diff. in the maintenance chapter. Even the final drive chapter says to refer to the main. chapter for fluid amounts. Except the maint chapter skips the rear diff!! It has the front diff, adc, tranny, engine and etc....everything but the rear diff. I found one area in the specs that claim it only needs 5 oz. All my other polaris atvs/utvs take 3 or 4 times that amount. I have seen there specs printed in-correctly before in other service manuals. Can anyone verify the rear diff only needs 5oz of fluid total? thanks! PS...I drained the old oil into a large pan that already had oil....so there is no way to measure what came out. thanks for any help!


----------



## RVS Performance (Oct 17, 2013)

There is a drain plug on the bottom and fill plug on the back of it. Fill to the bottom of the fill plug hole, just like the rear diff on a truck. It is 5-6 oz I think.


----------

